# Synulox



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Last Sunday Ely tore his dew-claw and left it hnging off bleeding at a 90 degree angle. It was removed under sedation at the vets and all seemed fine. We left with a course of anti biotics and all seemed fine. This morning there was blood in his poo - so I'm bit worried about him. He's on the anti-biotic Synulox which can cause diarrhea and his poo is more sloppy then usual. Does anyone have any experiance with this anti-biotic and do you know if it can cause it? I've given him some rice and got some chappie for later to hopfully settle his stomach.

He's had a poo since that didn't have any blood in it and I'm waiting for a call back from the vets. And it was fresh blood rather then old.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

L/C said:


> Last Sunday Ely tore his dew-claw and left it hnging off bleeding at a 90 degree angle. It was removed under sedation at the vets and all seemed fine. We left with a course of anti biotics and all seemed fine. This morning there was blood in his poo - so I'm bit worried about him. He's on the anti-biotic Synulox which can cause diarrhea and his poo is more sloppy then usual. Does anyone have any experiance with this anti-biotic and do you know if it can cause it? I've given him some rice and got some chappie for later to hopfully settle his stomach.
> 
> He's had a poo since that didn't have any blood in it and I'm waiting for a call back from the vets. And it was fresh blood rather then old.


Henry's had Synulox before for a salivary gland cyst and it definitely caused loose poops - fresh blood in the poop is a sign of an irritated colon, which is caused by the diarrhoea. Can also be evident in cases of colitis. Actually, fresh blood is never so much of a problem, as long as the quantity is small. It is brown blood that is more of a concern. I would just feed a very bland diet for a couple of days. Good Luck! Claire


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

henry said:


> Henry's had Synulox before for a salivary gland cyst and it definitely caused loose poops - fresh blood in the poop is a sign of an irritated colon, which is caused by the diarrhoea. Can also be evident in cases of colitis. Actually, fresh blood is never so much of a problem, as long as the quantity is small. It is brown blood that is more of a concern. I would just feed a very bland diet for a couple of days. Good Luck! Claire


Thanks very much - I was hoping it was something like that. I'll stick with the rice for a bit and hopefully he'll be fine.

Thank you!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

The frozen white blocks of pure fish are really good as well for dodgy tums, if the Chappie doesn't work. Or Naturediet Fish always works for Henry. Hope your doggie is better soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Fresh blood could also indicate a small broken blood vessel, although this is more likely with constipation. 
Again, nothing to worry too much about unless it continues, or there is a lot of blood


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Antibiotics can often cause an upset tum, They also tend to kill off the good bacteria the gut needs for digestion as well as killing any bad bacterial infections. It might be an idea as soon as he finishes them to give him a pro and pre biotic to build up the good bacteria in the gut again. Agree with the Ops, usually a eaasily digestible resting diet of chicken or fish and rice, no skin
grilled or boiled for a couple of days usually sorts things out.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help and suggestions. Spoke to the vet and as the injury has healed up with no sign of infection and he's had a week of the anti-biotics, it's alright to stop them.

Still a bit of an upset tum and small amounts of fresh blood but he's better then he was so hopefully the bland diet for a few days should clear him up. He loves chicken and rice so no problem getting him to eat it.

Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad the injuty has cleared up now, and hope his tum gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Tabitha1965 (Jan 22, 2018)

Can you tell me how long these tablets take to take effect fully


----------

